# Why carry two EDC knives?



## LedTed

Hello all,

While recently searching YouTube for knife tips and gems, I've seen time and time again that people carry two (or more) knives for urban EDC.

I don't understand the need for this duplication.

Would anyone, kindly, be willing to share their insight?

Any help would be appreciated,


----------



## jcvjcvjcvjcv

You have two hands, right?


----------



## Incidentalist

I usually carry two knives. One is a small, typically 2" or less, thin knife that rides in the bottom of my left front pocket. The other one is usually a medium sized folder clipped to my right front pocket.

Depending on the task at hand, one is usually better suited for the job. Also, I have the ability to reach a knife with either of my hands should the other hand be unavailable.

Other than that, just because.


----------



## gcbryan

Possible answers you will get are..."2 is 1 and 1 is none" 

"You want to be prepared don't you (survivalist speak)?" 

"Different knives are needed for different tasks (from the guy who uses them to cut different kinds of boxes)" 

It's the same answer as why do some carry so many flashlights in the urban setting...who knows..mainly because they want to I guess.


----------



## Th232

Several reasons, not all of these apply to me but may for other people:

*The old saying "Two is one and one is none", backup is always good
* Different blade shapes for different tasks, I have a small #2 Opinel for fine work, and then a 3.5" XM-18 for general purpose stuff.
* A more "workhorse" knife and a more elegant one for when you don't want to scare the masses. In my case, the Opinel isn't exactly elegant, but people are more accepting of it than the XM-18.
* Lots of cutting to be done. I know of one individual, and there are probably more, who carry upwards of 5 knives, just because of the amount of cutting they need to do. They're rare exceptions though.

Edit: Lol, beaten to two of them by gcbryan.


----------



## Russ/TN

One for the tough jobs that are dirty or tough on the blade/edge
One for when you truly need a clean sharp blade.


----------



## tokerblue

For me, it's simple. I carry an Emerson CQC-10 for self defense. I carry a Benchmade Kulgera or Spyderco Pacifico for cutting tasks. I don't cut anything with my Emerson.


----------



## jp2515

At work I usually run around with 2 knives, the EDC knife of the week and a utility knife (usaully a EAB). Mostly use the EAB to open/cut boxes (since there is a dispenser for blades in the warehouse) and the other knife as a backup. Cant tell how many times I needed a knife and one wasn't handy!


----------



## carrot

Here's my reason: "I like 'em."

There are different purposes for different knives (at the Minimum, I carry a SAK and a regular folder) but if I carry more knives than that it's generally because I can, and because I couldn't decide in the morning which one(s) to leave home.


----------



## jzmtl

carrot said:


> at the Minimum, I carry a SAK and a regular folder



+1

Also have blades on multitool and keychain tools, but I don't carry them for the blades and never use them.


----------



## Kraid

carrot said:


> Here's my reason: "I like 'em."





I carry 7+ daily. While I do a fair amount of cutting, its mostly just because I like them. And its not 7 folding Emersons in a pocket of something. I also have fun trying to find different types of knives to fit different bills and to store in different ways.

(Utili-key on keychain, ti-card in wallet, WT La Griffe around neck, Emerson La Griffe on the back of my boot, etc)


----------



## Patriot

One larger one for defensive applications, one smaller PC knife for tasks and chores.


----------



## Monocrom

Just like with my lights . . . "One is none, two is one."

Also, I use one light for more mundane chores. Use my main light when I need bright as Hell output.

Sometimes a small blade is best. Sometimes you need something to tackle the bigger cutting jobs.


----------



## gallonoffuel

I carry the usual folder clipped to my right pocket, but I also have a Camillus demo knife I carry for more discreet cutting tasks. I have no worries about my usual coworkers complaining about a pocket knife in use (they know me pretty well and it would be expected for me to be prepared), but if there are outsiders watching I'll go with the Camillus.


----------



## RepProdigious

I EDC at least 3 knives, sometimes more (but thats task-specific stuff, so not EDC).

One nice medium sized knife for general use (BM Kulgera/Izula)
One tiny knife on my keychain for opening boxes, letters and other small stuff (gerber artifact)
One medium sized 'banger' knife for tasks that could possibly damage the blade or to borrow to people (Opinel No9/Leatherman Skeletool)

And if i know i will have to do certain tasks that will definitely damage my knife i use something like my Coldsteel Pocket bushman (if anyone ever needs a big strong cheap knife i can recommend that one)

I love my knives :thumbsup:


----------



## The Hawk

I carry one knife for self defense only. It has never been used to cut anything and I hope it never has to. I carry at least one other knife for everyday cutting tasks.


----------



## TKC

*I like knives. But, I also live by the 2 is one, one is none principal.*


----------



## OCD

I too usually carry multiple blades. On the weekends, one of them is my Wave multi-tool. If I go out, i usually carry a small knife and/or multi-tool and a larger 3-4" blade too.

It is easier to be more discrete with the small blade if needed to use in public (say for a hang nail or something) than to pull out a large knife and draw a ton of attention.


----------



## TRITON

I carry 2 or 3 just because I like em,same with the torches. You would not go and cut a dirty radiator hose or something of the like and then cut up a piece of fruit or your lunch with a dirty blade.Germs are really small,you cant see them. Plus different tools for different jobs,try cleaning your fingernails with a 3 or 4 inch blade in public view and see what reaction you get [[email protected]#%ed politically correct do gooders out there] Hell dont teach anybody any common sense and decency any more, we all need to be protected from ourselves incase we hurt ourselves. Sorry, got on my soapbox there for a wee bit. EDC what ever you want,just use your brains,dont do any thing wrong[illegal] or hurt anybody or any thing and the world will be a better place to live in. p.s. I dont think i've had enough sleep:candle:


----------



## Jvalera

Its a disease! I never leave home without a blade and a pry/crowbar/demo tool in the car. I even use a micro XSF-1 for a book mark..lol
my current edc is a boker cop tool in my pocket and a BK-3 tac tool in my back pack. Tough enough for real use and wont really hurt if lost.
Why? well I aged with this mentallity of being always prepared in 
case TSHTF:green:


----------



## NeonLights

I usually have at least two on my person, a small slip-joint (usually a Case) for more delicate tasks and for times that a larger, more "tactical" looking knofe would be out of place, and a larger locking folder like the Buck Vantage Pro for more heavy duty tasks.


----------



## Noctis

I EDC a Spyderco Endura w/ZDP-189 that was flat ground by Tom Krein for delicate cutting tasks that requires a razor sharp edge. I also carry an Emerson CQC-Super 7w for self-defense and heavy cutting and any task that might require me to jam a knife into something thick.

The two contrast each other really well. Sort of like a butcher knife and a paring knife.


----------



## gdwtvb

I carry two also. My primary is a Spyderco Sage. Not everybody is a knife person and knows how to properly use a knife. When someone asks to borrow my knife I give them my keychain with a spyderco ladybug on it. This solves two problems first I get my knife back, because I will need my keys and second if some idiot tries to use my knife as a crowbar, I'm only out 25 bucks instead of 150.

Grizz


----------



## Kueh

My reply is, *Why Not ?*

SAK in pocket for most chores. A flashy EDC for dining out and such.

Victorinox Recruit, Kershaw Sapphire


----------



## ASheep

I carry a Victorinox Spartan lite in front right pocket, and a gerber suspension on my belt. The gerber is for messy stuff, the SAK blade is for finer things like fruit. Sometimes another folder comes with me, a gerber ripstop or spyderco kiwi, depending on how well i'm dressed


----------



## WDR65

It all depends on what I'm doing. At work I carry two just in case I manage to dull one cutting rope or strap, Usually a large folder and a mini-folder. While going to town or out I carry a smaller folder and a mini folder as a money clip. Hunting or fishing I am likely to have 3 on me. A medium sheath knife and 2 folders. 

I also believe in the one is none, two is one principal.


----------



## mon90ey

I duplicate my knives just like my lights-a victorynox Classic SD along with a Quark mini AA in my left front pocket, a Case sod buster and a Fenix E01 in my right front pocket, and a Leatherman Wave and Fenix LD01 Q5 in my tool pouch. I'm constantly crawling under desks, up in ceilings and down under floors. It just makes it easier to have a knife and a light at at least two points on the compass. The tool pouch is in case all else fails. Remember, 2 is 1, and 1 is none!


----------



## Eneloops

At least two. One small one to not freak people out (Kershaw Cryo G10), and one "normal" sized one for my own enjoyment, or more serious tasks (Zero Tolerance 0562). The other reason is for when I need to abuse a knife, I'll do it with the cheaper one (fire steel, or cutting against a destructive surface, like a plate).


----------



## SnapperSchneider

I usually carry at least two or three knives with me for different uses through out the day to be ready for anything that I need a blade for. My main knife is a fixed blade knife (J Neilson)with a 3 inch blade hooked on my belt loop in a Kydex sheath and a small Swiss Army (Victorinox) knife on my key chain for smaller choirs. I'll sometimes carry a spring assisted (Kershaw) knife in my right jeans pocket also.


----------



## SVT-ROY

Different tasks is the reason personally.


----------



## MrJino

My buddy carries 2 knives, which I can't do, just don't like carrying so much stuff.
Also I live in the city and not really a need for more than 1 knife. Though I have spares everywhere in case.


----------



## ahtoxa11

Bucking the trend here. 

I always just carry one knife. It's larger durable folder (Ontario RAT-1), and I use it for any and all tasks. No one's ever looked at me funny for using it in public - no one ever cared. 

To me, carrying more than the one is pointless. 

And this is coming from a guy who loves knives. Got quite a bit at home, and all are used in the field - I don't own knives that I don't use.

EDIT: Now, if I'm heading somewhere where I know I'll be using the knife more than usual, I'll bring a backup knife at all times. But that's not an EDC scenario.


----------



## Lynx_Arc

I carry two knives, a small victorinox keychain knife for the tweezers, scissors, nail file/screwdriver, and the very thin small blade and a larger buck 3 blade folder for the combination of blades in it. If I could get all of the blades and the other devices in a knife without it being an inch thick or more with a dozen unneeded devices on it and lame choice of blades I would use only one.


----------



## jjpth

I always carry two knives, one for random stuff that i don't really have to care too much about the blade and one for the "holy poop i need to cut this right now" stuff.


----------



## 1DaveN

I suspect the answer differs between those who use their knives all the time, and those of us who open the occasional package. I don't need two knives (and could get by without one at all if I chose to), but people who use theirs throughout the day or for more challenging tasks probably do need two.


----------



## Lynx_Arc

I can see if you cut a lot of things like cardboard during the day having a knife that either you can change blades or is easy to sharpen would be good as is having a knife that is inexpensive in case it gets broken.


----------



## radiopej

I wondered that myself, though I carry a couple. I've got a Spyderco Delica 4 on me most of the time. However, I keep a Leatherman Wingman in the lab for most tasks there and try not to use the Delica in the lab. 

I keep a Gerber Dime in my pocket as an EDC that is less scary to pull out in public.

My backpack has a Leatherman Charge TTi. This was my primary tool/knife for a while and it was great. I just really wanted to buy a new knife when I got the Delica. 

So now I have the Delica and Dime combo on me, with a solid multitool close enough if I need tools. The Wingman is used because I'd rather not get my Delica contaminated.


----------



## cbxer55

I typically EDC more than two knives. Almost always have both a right and left handed Spyderco Military on me. Also have a left and right handed Benchmade Ruckus. Then I have a small folder that I keep in the watch pocket of my jeans. And Leatherman tool of one sort or another completes the package. Of course a flashlight or two is in the mix as well. 

I'm mostle a right handed individual, but can use my left hand just as well if I put my mind to it. Writing included. So it just goes that I like to have a knife for each hand, and preferably the knives should be the same model. I really like that Spyderco made several runs of my favorite Spydie model, the Military. They are an exceptional edc knife, with their full flat grind CPM S30V blade.


----------



## bladesmith3

because I couldn't resist carrying a spyderco bug in my pocket after I held one the first time. it opens all my mail ect.


----------



## jumpstat

I do carry 2 blades, 1 primary and 1 backup. My primary would be the likes of hinderer, strider, Spyderco, CRK etc etc which are usually upwards of 3" blades. For the backup it would be smaller blades and will either be a mini grip 556 or dpx gear HEAT/f. The reason being is that, not 1 folder can do everything. And by edc'ing 2, it will be up to most of the task. Moreover, a smaller folder would be more appropriate to be used at public areas.


----------



## sarge1967

I carry a minimum of 2 sometimes 3. I have an SAK but I consider that a multi-tool and only use the blade for food. I have a larger utility folder of 31/2 inches and most of the time a fixed blade in my bag, sometimes on my person.


----------



## forbes617

I carry two on occasion. For me, I like having a solid 3+ incher for my main carry. Living in MA (a notoriously liberal state) makes it sometimes socially unacceptable to pull out a full sized folder. For this reason I will also carry something like a sub 2 inch swiss army knife or friction folder. Those are less likely to raise eye brows in public.

Also, because why not? I have close to 3k in my knife collection. I enjoy my knives and getting to use them and have them on my person makes me happy. So if I hsve open pocket space, I will usually try to fill it with some piece of EDC gear that I may or may not need.


----------



## Mike Searson

I tend to carry a medium to large folder like a Severtech Spartan or Emerson Roadhouse for most tasks.
However, I have found over the years that these are considered "Big Knives" to some folks, so I carry something smaller like a Spyderco Cricket to not scare people when they ask if anyone has a knife.


----------



## cigarrodog

I've been carrying two knives and sometimes 3, since I got my CCL. Most of the time, I carry a CRK Umnumzaan on my left(southpaw) and an AdV Tac Butcher on my right, with a Fred Perrin La Griffe around my neck. 

Why the "Arsenal?". Partly, because once you get into knife collecting, it becomes part of the lifestyle. I also collect other EDC items. Don't ask me how many Prybars I carry. It's this passion that brought me here. I also delegate different tasks to the different knifes. Like opening incoming priority mail boxes.


----------



## Spade115

Bringing this up a bit. 

I carry 3 lol, My large SD Folder (Espada Large 5.5 inch blade) a small folder in front pocket, usually Kershaw Skyline, and a buck 110 in the pocket of my jacket/vest, but that will change to the benchmade hardtail I just picked up. 

1 for SD, 1 for cutting box's stuff in front of people (less "aggressive") and a backup.


----------



## Charlie Fox

Big folder for large tasks, small folder or multitool for delicate or other jobs.


----------



## LedTed

With the help of this group, as the OP, I have chosen two knives for my EDC; a SAK Explorer and Benchmade Valet.


----------



## Tom Krein

I usually carry two knives... Sometimes more depending on where I am and what I'm doing. 

For or most days two takes care of my needs. I carry a locking knife clipped inside a pocket with a one hand method of opening. This is my go to knife for most needs. Recently it's been a Spyderco Military or a ZT Hinderer. 

My my second knife is a Great Eastern Cutlery slipjoint. It's carried in a slip pouch that also holds an AAA light. This one is for fine cutting, food prep, etc. It's not really "needed" but it does have its uses and to be honest I really like its nostalgic feel/look. It reminds me of the knives my grandad and dad used to carry. I guess it's a little sentimental. 

Ive vey usually got a SAK Hercules close at hand and if I'm in the woods or hiking it's usually on my belt along with a small fixed blade. Throw a small axe and or folding saw in your pack and you've got most bases covered...

YMMV

Tom


----------



## TKC

*You have never heard of two is one, and one is none? It is a tactical mind set. I always carry at least 2.*


----------



## Fa Tre

Usually a locking folder paired with a small slip joint or SAK. I use the little guys at work or cutting something for the kids to not raise eyebrows


----------



## Chay

I don't carry two knives on me, but I can imagine carrying one for utility and another knife for self-defense, such as a karambit.


----------



## TEEJ

I might have 3 on me at any one time, but not always the same 3, as they tend to be task specific...as if I'm on duty or just at home, etc.

I have a small folder on the keychain...and that gets to open packages/make small cuts mostly.

I have several 3-4" folders that I use for assorted other tasks, with one used more for prying or making holes in drywall and other rough/dulling duty for example, and the other used just for cutting....so it stays razor sharp. I have larger fixed blades, and larger folders, but tend not to EDC them...but when camping, etc, I might have them instead or along, etc.

I don't consider folding knives for my self defense per se...in my own use at least, as I have other preferable means, but can see others using them that way.


----------



## RickZ

I typically only carry one at work/throughout town, if you don't count my two (or three or even four depending on whether cycling multi tools count) multi tools, because I don't need them for scissors, I don't need knives for cutting boxes (God-given hands and nails for that, I break down dozens every day clean and evenly without knives) and I usually use those nails for packages too. I use my partially serrated 3" folder for zip ties and paracord, but even then my multi tools are useable, and I carry a push blade, not for self defense exclusively, but also for the ability in emergency, to push through metals and punch holes into things etc. I despise necklaces, so no neck knife, but including my push blade and folding knife, that's two completely, 180° knives and knife purposes. You can't get farther or further apart in capabilities and uses.


----------



## jdboy

I always have at least 2 knives on me. Left front pocket is a Victorinox Alox Mini-Champ on a S-biner in conjunction with a P38 can opener. Right front pocket is clipped whatever EDC knife is in rotation for the day. The Victorinox takes care anything I may need a small pocket tool to do but mainly use the scissors to cut my nails and extract slivers/splinters. The larger EDC blade is used for just that. Anything the Victorinox is too small to do the larger blade can take over. For me I like a larger blade for food prep, such as slicing tomatoes/onions.


----------



## H.J.M.

I carry two knives most of the time. One for food, one for everything not food. Not always , but most of the time.

Food knife & "utility" knife. It just looks odd using a leatherman to cut up a steak or spaghetti. Specially if you used it to cut off a diaper or some other dirty job ...

H.J.M.


----------



## lj3x

I always have 2. My Leatherman and my Kershaw cryo. 3 when at work as I use my Milwaukee folder with disposal blades as I cut 200-400 boxes in a day not to mention shrink wrap and ties.


----------



## Soulskinner

As many other quoted: different tasks, one as back up...or just for fun 
I usally carry 1 serious Folder (most of the time my trusty SMF) and for social compatibility 1 Victorinix (my co-workers are awfully afraid of my big bad knives). And I also carry always a Fixed Blade...but since in germany everyone is afraid of knives I carry only a small Fixed in public.


----------



## Driften

For me its easy... I do it at times just to have two models of knife with me. Like an XM-18 and a Sebenza type of thing...


----------



## RedLED

a SAK and a nice folder, for me usually my XM18, make for a nice combination. The two compliment each other.


----------



## JWRitchie76

I always have a combination of these with me. I think it's obvious they're utility speaks for itself. Just like carrying an edc light and a larger more utilitarian work light like a G2X Pro or SC600W MK III.


----------



## CaptainPicard

Victorinox Cadet always on me. I'm on a college campus where most people aren't knife people. But I have another folder for when I'm with cool people (often larger, but a Dragonfly if I'm in gym shorts.)


----------



## Going_Supernova

tokerblue said:


> For me, it's simple. I carry an Emerson CQC-10 for self defense. I carry a Benchmade Kulgera or Spyderco Pacifico for cutting tasks. I don't cut anything with my Emerson.




This ^. One is a tactical folder for defense, and the other is a utility service pocketknife.


----------



## blah9

I like to carry a folder on my person but keep a Leatherman and bit kit in my bag for repairs and things like that. I really love using the folder for actual knife tasks but at least the Leatherman also provides a couple backup knives (Leatherman Surge).


----------



## Jayronife

Hello,everyone,

I carry 2 EDC: Firebird F7542 and Gerber Obsidian-Serrated. My knives are different, but they meet all my requirements


----------



## rizzie

LedTed said:


> Hello all,
> 
> While recently searching YouTube for knife tips and gems, I've seen time and time again that people carry two (or more) knives for urban EDC.
> 
> I don't understand the need for this duplication.
> 
> Would anyone, kindly, be willing to share their insight?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated,


urban edc: in reality, you'd like to have on to assist in simple tasks. if it is no longer in a working order then you can go home and grab a new one.

But, in a situation where stuff goes really bad (low probability, high impact. like being trapped somewhere during a disaster or getting caught in a seariously life threatening situation where the only way out is by becoming physical) you'd want a knife capable of heavy work and capable of 'tactically' handling situations. a fixed blade would be my tool of choice.

I carry 2. 1 is none


----------



## cyclonecj

As some others have suggested, one small blade which operates as a money clip and the other larger (normal) size for regular use.


----------



## electronFarmer

I am as much a "knifeholic" as a flashaholic. My knife "collection" numbers about 300. And as much as I look around I keep coming back to kitchen cutlery in terms of style. Here in Michigan we have 2 rules/statutes on the books. One mentions a 3 inch length limit for concealed carry and the other mentions "intention." So the Police tend to lean on the 3 inch part and the Courts tend to lean on the intention part. 
I carry a small folder, usually a Victorinox, for small stuff like cleaning my nails or splinter removal. My main EDC is a modified steak knife in a sheath inside my waistband, on an angle. The best word to describe it is Arabesk (that's the first time I've ever spelled it). Picture an Arab or India guy in the movies with his short, curved sword tucked under his belt/sash, usually a long thin cloth tied around his waist. I have looked into a lot of carry methods and this has prooven to be the most comfortable. Being (almost) horizontal it bends with me rather than poking me in the gut as most sheath knives do. On special, dress up occasions I have a small Japanese Damascus blade in wood sheath that occupies the same position. 
Oh the modification? I cut it down to just under 3 inches, 2.980 according to my calipers. It's overall shape is that of a Canadian Belt knife, designed about 125 years ago. But the edge is more Santaku. In Michigan you never tell a Police Officer that it is carried for self defense, the intention part of the rules mentioned above. It is a utility knife and I eat with it.
It is interesting to note that we, as Humans, have been using sharp edged tools for over 1 million years! A lot longer than using Fire. The animal kingdom comes self equipped with claws and teeth. So our knives are our claws, of course we carry more than one...


----------



## ZMZ67

Two is one ,one is none. I don't always carry a second knife but that is the main reason why I do. One of the knives is an SAK so it is multi-purpose to begin with and the other is a dedicated small locking folder.


----------



## U2v5

Well used CRK BG42 Sebenza and a Havalon Piranta Stag. One is "heavy use" and the other is "light disposable". They must always be sharp. [emoji41]


----------



## adamlau

Typical is an CRK Umnumzaan old pivot in the pocket and a Spyderco ManBug HAP40 on the keychain. Why carry two? In case I prefer not to carry the other. For example, I do not pocket carry the CRK to the gym and prefer to leave my keys in the hotel safe when traveling.


----------

